# wood vibration on lathe?



## rsclark67 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, I am a beginning lathe user, I have made quite a few legs so far. I am trying for a thinner more delicate turning, it seems that once I get to a certain thinness the wood vibrates alot, I have broken 2 pieces that I spent a long time on. Can someone help me with what im doing wrong, or troubleshooting advice? Thank you for your time:blink:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm a new wood turner ( lathe user hehe) also, so my advice will most likely be superceded (and rightly so) by more experienced users. I have turned some pretty thin spindles already though, and one thing I do know - the thin diameters are achieved by having a certain mix of many different things right . . . . as in _everything_ being right: 


Spingle compression - tail stock not exerting too much pressure agianst the spindle.
Sharp tools - always use razor sharp tools especially once you get into the thin diameters
Selection of species - some species just don't like being skinny
Individual stock - cannot have defects or be too heavy in one spot
Proper tools - never use a spindle gouge to hollow a bowl. Not relevant to your question so no charge for that one. 
Center support - if you have everything correct including more experience turning thin, you will have to get a center support to resist the chatter inherent in turning long, tin spindles

Of the list above I'd say focus on proper tail stock compression and getting razor sharp tools. Those are the two areas I found that I underestimated most. HTH


.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

There's a clever thingy called a "steady" or "backstead" that will help. Just Google it.

Paul


----------



## rsclark67 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for your time-I will try to hone in my machine and skills-Do love it though:smile:


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

*Link Belt*

I've also heard that the belt can cause a lot of the vibration.
Never tried one, but there is a belt called a 'link belt'. They are supposed to run quite a bit smoother and absorb some of the vibration.

Rick


----------



## rsclark67 (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought about the belt, it seemed reasonable, but I dismissed it.:blink: Im not at home, but when I get home I will buy a new belt and look for a "link belt. Thank You
Oh yeah, what wouod a good wood be for turning thin spindles?


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Lee valley sells that type of belt
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=30051&cat=1,240,41067

Let us know if it helps or not......I'm curious to try one..

Rick


----------



## tooljack (Jul 19, 2010)

rsclark67 said:


> I thought about the belt, it seemed reasonable, but I dismissed it.:blink: Im not at home, but when I get home I will buy a new belt and look for a "link belt. Thank You
> Oh yeah, what wouod a good wood be for turning thin spindles?


:smile::smile: Harbor Freight has the link belt, its about 36" long (linear) 18 
connected. Sells for $24.+ I bought one to covert into a very small belt to replace a ditgital timing belt system on an old DeWalt 
arm saw (Original timing belt no longer available) . I am changing out the ditgital pullys for "A" belt type. I think ot will work if so I have salvaged the saw.:icon_smile::icon_smile: regards tooljack.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

*   







**  3 POINT STEADY *
​ * 3 Point Steady 150mm & 200mm models can be *

​ ​ * Individually packed to suit 178mm (7") and 304mm (12")*

​ ​ * centre height lathes *

​ * 0130160 *​ * Suits 150mm (6") centre height lathes *
* $216.70 *
* 4.9 *​ * 0130162* * Suits 250mm (10") centre*
* height lathes*
* $ 273.90*

 *6.5*  

* 0130161 *​ * Suits 200mm (8") centre height lathes *
* $216.70 *
* 4.9 *​ * 0130163 *​ * Suits 230mm (9") centre height lathes *
* $273.90 *
* 7.2 *​ * 0130164 *​ * Suits 230mm(9") WF C-Series lathes *
* $273.90 *
* 6.5 *​ 

*  this is what you nead mate:thumbsup::thumbsup:
*


----------



## rsclark67 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been looking and have found those steadys, My problem is that I need to find one that clamps to a circular base. I have an old lathe.(old Craftsman lathe). Unless Im thinking of the whole thing wrong?????


----------



## westernspindle (May 30, 2008)

I think you are on the right track. I will tell you that the vibration you are experiencing is very simply because of the thickness to length ratio of the turning. It doesn't matter how sharp your tools are, or how good your belt is. If you have thin turnings that are longer, the wood will deflect away from the tool causing a chatter that will give you a square or spiral shape to the turning. Or, as you have found, gouges followed by the turning breaking.


----------



## rsclark67 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you very much, , so what your saying (I think) is that the possibly of breakage is always good,no matter what!?:huh:


----------



## JerryO (Jul 26, 2010)

rsclark67 said:


> Hello, I am a beginning lathe user, I have made quite a few legs so far. I am trying for a thinner more delicate turning, it seems that once I get to a certain thinness the wood vibrates alot, I have broken 2 pieces that I spent a long time on. Can someone help me with what im doing wrong, or troubleshooting advice? Thank you for your time:blink:


Don't know if I am doing this correctly, never posted here before.
You don't mention how long the leg is or the material you are useing. My guess is you need to support the piece as it thins out. You can purchase supports for this purpose. 
JERRYO


----------

